# my "Atomic" Doucast - with 1590BB (off board transformer mounting)



## lcipher3 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## zgrav (May 11, 2020)

looks great.  nice job moving the transformer so you could fit it in a 1590BB enclosure.  Is that a separate aluminum plate on top with the lettering?


----------



## lcipher3 (May 11, 2020)

zgrav said:


> looks great.  nice job moving the transformer so you could fit it in a 1590BB enclosure.  Is that a separate aluminum plate on top with the lettering?



Thanks - yeah just a thin sheet (0.045"? 0,062"?) polished then decals and protective varnish over it.  I like labeling my controls - but also like black boxes - so it's what I've come up with as my "style".

The "label" plates are of some vintage aircraft parts from a (now defunct) company.


----------



## Barry (May 11, 2020)

Nice Job, has kind of a retro look to it


----------



## cooder (May 12, 2020)

Excellent build and super spiffin looks!


----------



## K Pedals (May 12, 2020)

Looks amazing!!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 12, 2020)

Beautiful front panel.
Good solution to the height problem!  I wonder if mounting the transformer on the solder side of the board and using long-leg pots would also work.


----------



## music6000 (May 12, 2020)

That was the issue with Paragon Version 1 with Long-Leg pots . Then a lot of the components ie Electrolytics sit too High.


----------



## lcipher3 (May 12, 2020)

Barry said:


> Nice Job, has kind of a retro look to it



Thanks - retro look is my thing and what I was going for!


----------



## lcipher3 (May 12, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Beautiful front panel.
> Good solution to the height problem!  I wonder if mounting the transformer on the solder side of the board and using long-leg pots would also work.



possibly but you'd have to move a lot of the caps to the other side too...


----------



## lcipher3 (May 12, 2020)

music6000 said:


> That was the issue with Paragon Version 1 with Long-Leg pots . Then a lot of the components ie Electrolytics sit too High.



yep - it all adds up - remote was the easiest.  That's what I did not my Simulcast to fit into a 1590B


----------



## Gordo (May 12, 2020)

Damn, that's a good looking build!


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 12, 2020)

That looks really awesome...nice Doucast


----------

